# food wars



## preso (May 1, 2009)

My H does not like my diet and food preferences. From now on, he can eat as he likes.

I'm currently eating avacado/ tomato and sprout salad... and making veggies in the crock pot.
I guess he will be eating his usuals, fried chicken and pizza.

I told him to stay away from my food. He can just go on with his choices as I'm not cooking for him anymore.

My meal is very good........... yum.
:smthumbup:


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

ah-ha seems this is another thing we have in common. im a vegetarian (except i eat fish) and my H loves his red meat. it was a war at first, especially b/c he loves to eat out. i hate eating out. and i dont eat any dairy products, or anything that has dairy in it. we've come to a compromise that if wants anything im cooking i'll make him extra. but i wont cook with butter, or fried, or anything like that. it works well now i think because we both are working on our boundaries.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Blanca said:


> ah-ha seems this is another thing we have in common. im a vegetarian (except i eat fish) and my H loves his red meat. it was a war at first, especially b/c he loves to eat out. i hate eating out. and i dont eat any dairy products, or anything that has dairy in it. we've come to a compromise that if wants anything im cooking i'll make him extra. but i wont cook with butter, or fried, or anything like that. it works well now i think because we both are working on our boundaries.


I am mostly vegan too... I hate eating out.
H loves to eat out and fast food.. and it makes me cry when he eats it because its going to make him die young with heart disease.

You know what he told me last week?
he wants me to learn how to fry chicken for him.
UGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
I told him he needed to wake up as he must be sleep walking and sleeptalking, there was noooooo way I was going to fry chicken. Who does he think I am? ma kettle ?
shesh.
nooooooooo way. It makes me sick to smell or look at...
all that greasy nasty bird skin in grease... ugh
He can go to KFC or wherever and leave me out of his menu planning as I will not cook that nasty stuff. He never eats anything healthy !!!!
I dont know how he can do this. He aalso said high cholestrol is a myth. I think he's in denial about food
just so he can eat junk food and fast food all the time.
I told him I will be a young widow if he keeps it up and he says :
so be it.
and he will not eat anything healthy, not even an apple or anything.
For snacks he eats cheese. If I dont buy any, he goes and gets it... and you should see the pepsi cola he drinks... and these steaks that are big as my laptop computer !!!
wow... heart attack city
I don't know whats wrong with him... and no
he is NOT fat. His arteries must be filling in with fat since he has none on his body its going somewhere.
Fry him some chicken my ass !!!


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

my wife and I have very different tastes, she LOVES fish, I hate fish. I love spices, she likes food "bland" 

The foods we both enjoy we cook together, if we wish to eat something different then we make our own meals. 


I will make some chilli that only I eat, but I eat it on "off meals" for my enjoyment.

It actually works out well for us, when we do eat out...we often get meals that we can share, she will take the food off my plate that I do not like, and I will do the same for her.

One time I ordered a nice steak and a lobster tail as a "side" was pretty cheap, she said to me, can you get the lobster tail for me.....so I did.....and she ate it.

can you go out and have meals and not care what the other one is eating?


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

We don't go out to eat much. My husband is a workaholic and that leaves no time to dine out, much less together. Even if we had the time, I do not care to eat out much and in no way into his food places.. fried chicken ( he will try out all the different places) pizza ( same)... he is into spicy food and Meat, meat meat...

none of those things are for me.
He just stops at one of his chicken, pizza or fast food places ( breakfast cheese and sausage muffins) on the way home. He also likes breakfast danish and cereal...
I dont like anything he does.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

preso said:


> He just stops at one of his chicken, pizza or fast food places ( breakfast cheese and sausage muffins) on the way home.


oh man when my h does this i give him such a guilt trip! probably bad of me, but whatever. I didnt give much thought to what i ate until i started working in hospitals. I do not want to end up like a lot of the people i saw. Plus i hate animal cruelty. I abhor fast food chains because i know they use the cheapest meat they can find, and that means a lot of abuse to those animals. Besides, i told my H if he gets fat and nasty, i'll divorce him.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Blanca said:


> oh man when my h does this i give him such a guilt trip! probably bad of me, but whatever. I didnt give much thought to what i ate until i started working in hospitals. I do not want to end up like a lot of the people i saw. Plus i hate animal cruelty. I abhor fast food chains because i know they use the cheapest meat they can find, and that means a lot of abuse to those animals. Besides, i told my H if he gets fat and nasty, i'll divorce him.


I used to get upset at what he ate, not anymore. I don't even want to know.
If he ends up with diabetes and has to have his feet cut off, It'll me me driving the golf cart and boat...
so he can eat whatever he wants, I'm no longer going to ask ...
or cook for him.

About meat at fast food places.... farmers ranchers will sell sick and diseased animals first, and cheap...
yuck.
I bought a turkey one time, a long time ago, store brand and when I brought it home and thawed it out, it had 3 legs...
some kind of genetic problem to make it grow an extra leg.
I threw it out.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

preso said:


> If he ends up with diabetes and has to have his feet cut off, It'll me me driving the golf cart and boat...


:rofl: i'll have to try that approach with my H. I bet it does get old fighting the food wars. My H saw what both my grandparents went through so i think that scared him into vegetarian mode for awhile. lol. but im sure i'll just let it go, too.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

ok let me give you an example, today for breakfast, eggs and sausage, toast smothered in butter...
after all he says all that cholestrol stuff is a "myth"....

and he is an ameuter psycholigist too on top of medical professional... LMAO !!!
There is just no talking to him... he loves white bread and also drinks a lot of milk... which he should avoid milk since he has constant sinus problems.
I tell you I just give up. When I see him coming into the kitchen I just get out of the area and cover my ears asnd eyes as to what he's cooking up. 
I told him to not bother to cook for me.
ugh.
Friday he says he is getting a pizza. He has not had one in 2 weeks. Most times it's 1 to 2 pizzas a week ( large and he eats them all himself)... and a few stops at KFC for fried chicken.

This morning after he ate I made myself some avacado on whole wheat but was kinda nauseated as the kitchen still smelled like sausage. 
yes I tell him I'm not worried, I like to drive.... and can go as slow as I want since he won't be able to.
lol


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

lol. geeze that is awful. i think i would be so disgusted, too. some people just get so much enjoyment out of eating. i have never understood it. My H just loves to eat. once when we were having wars over eating out, and we were at a buffet, i told him to look around. i think that slapped some reality into him. what makes your H think cholesterol is a myth???


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Blanca said:


> lol. geeze that is awful. i think i would be so disgusted, too. some people just get so much enjoyment out of eating. i have never understood it. My H just loves to eat. once when we were having wars over eating out, and we were at a buffet, i told him to look around. i think that slapped some reality into him. what makes your H think cholesterol is a myth???


I don't know why he thinks that, it may be that it is a form of denial.
He says in his family, people eat what they want and all live a long time. He says the cholestrol and diet connection are myths... he says it like he just wrote a book on the subject.
He feels a good idet is food he enjoys and nothing else.

The way he eats, its like a teenager. So much soda too. I stopped buying soda because he drinks so much, not to mention its hard for me to carry home the 14 - 2 liter bottles and a few 12 packs a week... he drinks NO WATER at all, he says the soda has water in it...
cookies and cake.... he inhales them eating 10-12 large gourmet tyep cookies or a snack in betweeen his pizza and chicken.
I just give up.
Now I tell him I will go to a ski lesson with the money he leaves me when he dies, and buy a snow-mobile and have fun....
without him.
He tells me he will live longer than me because his parents and grandparents have longevity and also eat like he does.

In my family we always had home cooked and healthy meals, not gourmet and fast foods, which I dont even care for.
anyways...
food is and meals have been a war, it would be easier to feed a fussy 5 year old than it has been to feed him. so now he can cook his own meals, carry home all that soda pop, stop and get fried chicken and pizza daily, cook sausage fest type breakfests.... I just burn insense to drown out the nauseating grease smell.

He also likes and eats quite a bit of : cake, chips ( doritos and lays potato chips), muffins... all with soda pop.

Its the best I can do to deal with it.... as it is so very annoying and also disgusting to watch.

I am eating a grapefruit right now, I peeled and sectioned it and chilled it... and its so good, light, refreshing, natural and filled with vitamin C.
I will need to keep up my health as I will be a wealthy young widow  lol

yesterday he also ate a whole box of gourmet cookies.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

dang that is disgusting. maybe he's just really stressed out. some people eat when they are stressed. either way, i cant imagine him living much longer eating that way.


----------



## theBlameGame (May 6, 2009)

Geeeez are all men like that?! My H is the same way he eats like there's no tomorrow! One to two pizzas a week minimum. Yet, unlike you guys I am not vegan at all...I eat meat but not as irresponsible as our husband's do! 

Argh! I try to eat healthy, my only downfall is desserts but seriously since I got married 4 years ago I gained 30 pounds! 

See, now I want to influence him to make better choices when it comes to eating because it's not only disgusting but its soooooooooooooo unhealthy! I don't want to be a 30 year old widow.

Hmmm this might be too much to ask girls but...are your husbands big men?


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

theBlameGame said:


> Argh! I try to eat healthy, my only downfall is desserts but seriously since I got married 4 years ago I gained 30 pounds!


i gained weight when i was first with my H. we ate out all the time. it was so hard to say no, and so hard to stop eating bad. i fought with him for years about it. i just felt nasty, but i also felt powerless to not eat the junk he bought, or to not say no to him when he wanted to go out to eat. it was really hard. 



theBlameGame said:


> Hmmm this might be too much to ask girls but...are your husbands big men?


My H was getting big. once when we were eating out i was just sitting staring at him. he paused and said, 'i disgust you dont it.' "YUP!" when he'd ask me if i was attracted to him anymore i'd tell him no. he asked me once if he was fat and i said, "you're getting there." so i was always honest with him when he asked. if he didnt ask, i would tell him i was concerned for his health, which i was. id make him take his blood pressure all the time, and since he's really competitive id tell him i'd like to see him beat mine. that worked pretty well. he still tries to beat it, but hasnt yet. 

he's starting to lose weight again. it was partially my fault that he gained it because i didnt want him leaving me and playing basketball all the time. so since ive stopped being so clingy he's starting working out more and he's looking good. i always touch him now and tell him how good he looks. it really motivates him. 

and my H doesnt eat like poor preso's husband does. he eats what i cook, which is mostly veggies and fish.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

No, my H is not a large man.. he weighs about 170 pounds ! and wears jeans with a 34 or 36 inch waist.

I figure the fat must be going somewhere so it must be lining his blood vessels.

I don't even want to get into the mess he makes, shaking the salt shaker around, getting salt eveywhere, ketchup drippings on the cabinets... I have to do serious cleaning in the kitchen when he's done as he cooks like an animal too.
lol
he makes a complete mess and that sausage grease gets all over ..........
the counters, my stove and also the kitchen towels. Its just disgusting and I would like my own kitchen, one he does not use.
I cut up a mango for him the other day and you should have seen the look on his face in eating a peice.... 
you would have thought by his expression it was posion or something.
I tell you, NO MORE !!!
I give up...


----------



## theBlameGame (May 6, 2009)

:iagree: with mommy22



Blanca said:


> and my H doesnt eat like poor preso's husband does. he eats what i cook, which is mostly veggies and fish.


Wow good for you! I feel for preso to! My H actually once told me he is allergic to vegetables! Of course he said it jokingly but yeah i sneak in some in the dishes I make every now and then. haha! But as nit-picky as he is he manages to find the veggies in some of my dishes!

My H btw, has always been big. Not ridiculously huge?! but over weight. I try to encourage him to workout but naaaah its not working. His definition of working out is playing sports...which is very different from mine. I consistently workout now because I am tired of gaining weight. I am loosing pound to! YEY for me :rofl:

Preso, my H reacts the same way about mangoes! its funny. Whenever I make "strange" food(such as guacamole, tacos, beef stew, chicken curry) according to him, he just gives me that look... the "What the f*ck" look


----------



## Chopblock (Mar 21, 2008)

Just to balance this discussion, its not always a picnic being the meat eater and dealing with people constantly in your face about "thats unhealthy" and "you shouldn't do that". These days, it seems EVERYTHING is lethal, or will be deemed lethal in 20 years.

Do you want to receive the same speech when you are using your cell phone without a headset, or sitting too close to a monitor (which you are doing now if you are reading this post) or out in the sun for too long?

I'm glad that many of you have found compromises because that is the key. I acknowledge that my partner is never going to enjoy a steak with me, but she also has to realize that I am not going to give up that steak just because she wants me to.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

Chopblock said:


> These days, it seems EVERYTHING is lethal, or will be deemed lethal in 20 years.


No joke! When i was taking a nutrition class, i became so paranoid that i would only eat bagged beans and veggies that were not biogenetical engineered and no pesticides. after a few months of driving myself crazy, i decided there are just some 'bad' things im going to have to eat. It still bothers me though. I hate going food shopping b/c i drive myself nuts reading the ingredients labels.


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

you ladies fretting over what your man is eating is unbelievable (fried chicken? so what!). the other side to this holy than thou battle is excercise. i ate stupid for years...i had a stroke...now i eat a tiny bit sensibly and excercise my a$$ off and guess what...

i'm down 100 pounds, have my bp in complete control, and am as healthy as any of you.

keep you bean sprouts and avocado tomato salad and pompous "when the cut his feet off" attitudes to yourselves, cuz NONE of that is particularly inspiring to a man who needs to fix his diet.

maybe we need a wake up call, but your constant droning does nothing but build resentment. congrats.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

voivod said:


> i ate stupid for years...i had a stroke...now i eat a tiny bit sensibly and excercise my a$$ off and guess what...


This is what made me so paranoid about what i eat. I worked in hospitals and worked with a lot of men, and a few women, who had strokes. And i saw a few other unbelievable things (mostly alcohol related). I never want to end up like that. Id rather lose my mind then my body.

My H isnt like preso's H, though. he likes to eat meat, but other then that he's very health conscious. I had him watch a vid of the torture some of those animals endure and after that ive never had to ask him to stop eating meat.


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

This all makes me think about the super thick and slightly aged sirloin I bought yesterday. One of the the better cuts i've had. Ummm.....


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

mommy22 said:


> Everything in moderation, right?


yep. including animal rights advocates videos.


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

Right Mommy22 I love the smell of cooking beef, stinks up the house real good. I have steak about twice a month is all.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

martino said:


> Right Mommy22 I love the smell of cooking beef, stinks up the house real good. I have steak about twice a month is all.





mommy22 said:


> Is there any better smell than something cooking on the grill? One confession, though.... Ours was a lean sirloin. It was still good!


Ah BOO on you guys


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I like steak and will have a small peice once or twice a month...
I don't mind steak in moderation. My issues are with fatty meats like bacon.. fried chicken... sausage...
and commerically made pizza ( so full of fat)

I honestly get sick smelling the grease and that food is about all my husband eats !
Not to mention soda pop... geeeeez... 1 or 2 of them 2 liter bottles a day !... he eats no fruit, no veggies....
mostly grease. It literally makes me sick.

When he fries eggs, he deep fries them, in the grease from the bacon or sausage.. sometimes I cry and he gets all upset because I won't eat his food. I feel poisoned when I do. It's not only fattening and causes heart and blood sugar problems ( due to weight gain)...
I just can't stand it.
I told him when we move, he can build a little place in the basement.. with a kitchen like one of the ones on his cooking shows... and a family room for his TOOOOO BIG TV...
and leave me the upstairs. This way.. he won't annoy me and we can stay married. Otherwise, I dont think we can... he has too many annoying habits.
He wants a pool table now too... for his "man pad" in the basement
( rolls eyes)


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Today I'm having a wonderful lunch...

marinated zuccini strips ( marinated in italian dressing)
and grilled on the outdoor grill....
on a bed of fresh lettuce.

It tastes sooooooooooo very good !... my husband 
has no interest in it. 

Good, more for me.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

mommy22 said:


> I love zucchini. It's also good sauteed in olive oil along with yellow squash, onions, lemon, a little parmesan, and whatever spices I like to throw in! I have to add the grilled chicken and whole wheat pasta, though.


That sounds wonderful.

My husband does not like what I eat... not much of it.
He would rather have porterhouse steaks and soda. He eats so badly and soooooooooooooooooo very much.. it just boggles my mind.
I can't keep up with feeding him.

I've just given up and make him what he likes and make myself what I like. I did lock him out of the freezer because he will eat everything in one day. He was very mad I locked him out and said I was acting like his mother, its just I can't do all this cooking and meal planning when he eats everything up and I also dislike going to the grocery store daily.

anyway...
going to have a smoothie for dinner and he is having a bacon cheeseburger ( what he wants)
ugh... I tell him he is on the widow maker diet as he is going to make me a young widow. He says thats fine, he has plenbty of insurance and I should be very happy.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

he is slim... to average, not fat at all
and does not go to the doctor... remember, he says cholsterol is a myth.
lol

so... I got tired of fighting him to eat right
and also tired of trying to plan good and healthy meals
and all the arguelments over that ( FOOD WARS)
so
I just gave up.
Now when I get something in the mail about additional life insurance
for a few dollars a month, I have him fill it out and we get it, so
I won't be a lonley widow, but a traveling, hip widow who has everything she wants.

you have never seen anyone eat steaks as big as he does... cookies, cake, and tons and tons of soda... he eats like a teenager out of control. It makes me sick to watch him eat his large pizza and 2 liters of coke and all the other stuff he eats but I've learned to just turn away as fighting with him about it DOES NO GOOD

He says he would rather eat how he pleases and die of one big heart attack then get sick and be sickly for 30 years...
so
thats how he thinks and why he does not try to eat right.


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

preso said:


> he is slim... to average, not fat at all
> and does not go to the doctor... remember, he says cholsterol is a myth.
> lol
> 
> ...


can you blame a guy for thinking cholestrol is a myth???
good cholestrol, bad cholestrol, triglicerides. it's so much marketing.

i knew a guy once..dr. joel wallach, who debunked a lot of medical myths with good old fashioned government sponsored studies done at places like the mayo clinic and high level university medical centers.

ask your doctor about prednisone inhalers and the marketing that was behind them for childhood "asthma" if you want an eye opener.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

preso said:


> He says thats fine, he has plenbty of insurance and I should be very happy.


My brother does this, too. Won't live a healthy lifestyle, inspite of 2 brothers (including ME) having heart attacks (one of whom died (to far from the hospital, even for a helicopter!)...I happened to have very good medical institutions available to me at both times)!

One day he will die and his wife will just have to cope. I do not envy her since he hasn't provided for her (other than the house, but there's no death insurance...sigh). 

He's an ass and won't change. 

Make your husband aware of your plans! Tell him you plan a Carribean cruise with his insurance money. That you plan to meet someone new who will take care of themselves and you. Let him know you will appreciate his generosity in your new life with a compassionate and carring partner. 

Tell him you'll have his ashes turned into a diamond pendant that you will wear until your next marriage. Then you'll put it in your drawer as an "old" memory. 

Make him understand that he's only temporary unless he changes things. And that you will go on with life afterwards! 

It probably won't matter, but it WILL give him something think about while he's eating those cheesburgers (yes, I love them, too...but only once in a great while. I earned my lesson!). 

Sorry, but he NEEDS a wake up call...lay it on brutally! Let him have both barrels! He may only change for a little while...but it's a start.


----------



## Sufficiently Breathless (May 18, 2009)

My H's father passed away at the age of 52 from a heart attack. In fact every male on his fathers side of the family has had heart attacks, stints put in, bipass surgery, you name it. 

After my H's father passed, my brother in law decided to get checked out, tests came back with high cholestoral, as did my H's and my sister in law. They are all on meds now for it. No one wants to suffer an eary fate of death.

It was hard to change H's eating habits. But he is sticking to it. However now that I will be moving out, and we will be filing for divorce.. the ball will be in his court. I can't babysit him anymore...

Sometimes they need a little shock to realize what they are putting into their bodies are making a huge difference.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Breathless, I know you can't/won't babysit. But consider, too that when the divorce happens, he may not care any more. Which means you may be attending a "service" before too long. 

I have two stents, btw. I thought I was going to die last month when I found out about xgf marrying her neighbor (for his money)! Fortunately no chest pains (not for many years now), but lots of heartache. Sorry, didn't mean to hijack...

I learned many years ago (from my doctors) to stop drinking (sugar) sodas (8-12 a day!), watch what I eat, got on meds for everything (was off for couple of years, no job/insurance, recently back on them). I still smoke and that's hard to get off of. 

So, if your SO won't change (enough), if you can/do love them, continue to do so as much as possible before they die. If you don't love them, then let them die slowly themselves.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

mommy22 said:


> Unfortunately family history/genetics plays such a big role. There are those who can eat whatever (fried foods daily) and live to be 100 yrs old. Then I've seen thin, athletic types who've just been dealt a bad hand genetically.
> 
> The way I see it, whether or not you've the hand dealt is good or bad, it's the only body you're given. You'd better take care of it.
> 
> ...



well heres the thing.. his genetics are part of the problem. Men in his family live well into their 80's and in perfect health. They also have perfect teeth.. his father remarried ( after his divorce) to a woman 20 years younger than he. His father is close to 80 and has a young wife and his healthy except for one medication he takes, for high blood pressure, otherwise he is as fit as a horse.
His mother is also almost 80 and in perfect health too.. and she STILL WORKS ! because she likes working !!!
He has the illusion since his parents and grandparents have such good health, and eat what they want, he can too.

I lost both my parents, and it was before I was 35, so I am on the other side of the coin.
so...
he does what he wants, eats what he wants and there is nothing I can do about it. It's aggrivating and one of the main reasons I came to the site.. but after reading some of the posts by other members, I see my husband could be MUCH worse....
so...
I just cope with his choices.
For all I know, I may die before him !


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

In an attempt to reduce husbands soda addition I've attempted brewing several teas, and making iced tea.
From Chi Tea to Green Tea.. tried them all and he hates them all too.

I give up !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

Once at dinner I was talking with my grandma about all the 'bad' things one can eat and all the diseases it causes. she just said, "well you never heard of anyone making it out alive have you?" i just started laughing. I know its not really about that, its about quality, blah, blah, but it was still funny and true.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

If I could, I would eat a RAW FOOD DIET, although since my husband hates this so very much, its too much hassle for me to cook raw for one.
I do plan on eating more raw foods... had him look at the raw foods recipe book to pick something out and he just gave me the book back and said: no thanks.
I have a vitamix and could really get into a raw food diet. 
I like how it tastes too.

If its not grilled steak or something to do with grilled beef, he doesn't like it 

with raw food diet, there is no meat... mostly nuts and vegan type food. All the things he hates !
Today he had grilled bugers with cheese, rice and cottage cheese ( full fat kind) and 2 liters of soda so far.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

preso said:


> its too much hassle for me to cook raw for one.


but you dont cook raw stuff. you just eat it :scratchhead:


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Blanca said:


> but you dont cook raw stuff. you just eat it :scratchhead:



you have to prep it.
I have a recipe book ordered from amazon... raw food ...
and there is prep work... also it has to be made and eaten fresh to get the "glow" and full effect.
It's not as easy as eating a carrot 
lol

Last thing I made was grated carrots, grated ginger, chopped nuts, honey, rolled in balls, then rolled in crushed nuts...
and it was so good I couldn't believe it.
it was put of this world YUMMY !.. all ingredients are fresh, preped and eaten that day. It can be very compilcated, the recipes as the recipes are for meals, not just snacks. I've only made a few things so far ( he hates them all)

but it did not keep well. Raw food does not keep well as it is to be eaten when fresh.
I want to make actual raw food meals, not just eat raw veggies. It is more complicated than that 
I will just have to make small batches and of course help him GET, STORE and fix his stupid food too 
so much work for me and more so his food makes me sick to look at, smell or be around.
One more steak grilling, I may puke 

I saw one that looked good, raw food ravioli, made with beets.
he didn't like how that looked or sounded.
I may have to just resort to smoothies and not the raw food diet I hoped to be on...
as I would love to reap the benefits of a raw food diet.

I was looking in the kitchen today and you know he has 3 different types of chips, all open that he's eating...
doritos, lays potato and pretzels... what the hell ? !
Thats just stupid !

I did buy some raw beets recently and chopped them up and put into a smoothie with fruit and other veggies...
in the vitamix, it pulverizes stuff so you can only taste the fruit.
cabbage
carrot
banana
berries
beet
yogurt
fruit juice........ its very good but I'm tired of liquid food and would like to make some raw food meals.
The thing is, I don't want to be cooking 2 seperate meals every day...
actually he won't even eat raw food. so..................
its a mess for me.
I guess I'll have to juyst suck it up and fight like hell to at least keep him out of the kitchen as you know he likes to take over.. which ends up I can't find anything and the kitchen is a mess.

RAW FOOD REAL WORLD, thats the book I bought... and the recipes I would like to try.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

some stuff from my book... none of which I have tried.

Cinnamon maple pecan milk smoothie...
Greenmarket salad with macademia nuts and creamy citrus dressing...
arugula salad with pear, spiced pumpkin seeds and meyer lemon dressing...
sea vegetable salad with pickled sour cherries ands sweet miso dressing...
red grapefruit, avacado and fennel salad...
double mango and thai basil salad...
watermelon tomato gazpacho...
celeriac and green apple soup...
zucchini and green tomato lasagna...

pumpkin and squash couscous...

just to give you an idea of what I'm talking about...


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

wow well i had no idea raw food took so much work. I had bread with honey and some crab meat in a sauce for dinner. lol. im not a big eater.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

all cooking and food prep is work....

you have menu selection, food shopping, storage, food prep and more storage. 
I'd like to eat healthy... raw food diet is what I'd like to do but it's hard when husband just wants homestyle cooking and seared meat, with tons of junk on the side.
I've never seen an adult eat as badly as he does..... its like a teenager who is out of control.


----------

